# V8 FUSION - (good drinks)



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 18, 2010)

Mind you- Im trying to lose weight/fat, all I have had to drink for 2 weeks is water.- Saturday night I was craving ANYTHING other than water...so I picked up a bottle of Strawberry Banana V8 Fusion and it tasted like I was chugging a glass of sugar.  ick.  I was told it was " good / natural" sugar from the fruits & vegies. Anything THAT sweet cant be good....can it?  What is a  good / safe natural drink other than water...for days when water just isnt cutting it?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2010)

sugar is sugar.

loaded with fructose. lacks the fibre.

ditch it.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 18, 2010)

The only things I drink are water, coffee, and tea.


----------



## diablomex (Jan 19, 2010)

does everything good for you to drink,have to taste like crap.the reason why i say that is because water , coffee ,and green tea or whatever doesnt taste that good.is their something out there,that taste better,that doesnt taste like crap.or maybe something in the middle.i still drink those things ,at least the coffe and take green tea supplements.and ill buy once a week a 2 liter of soda.then go back to other things and gatorade.but like i said before, is their something in the middle that isnt so bad for and that taste good.


----------



## JohnnyBlob (Jan 19, 2010)

diablomex said:


> is their something in the middle that isnt so bad for and that taste good.


 

im no doctor ...but i dont think so. all the good tasting stuff is unhealthy & loaded with sugar or fake shit. water isnt too bad. u can drop some lemmon in it to punch it up a little bit.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the taste of water, tea and Coffee?!?!?!

Heck I drink Diet pop every now and again.


----------



## djturnz (Jan 20, 2010)

What about those crystal light packets that you add to water?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 20, 2010)

djturnz said:


> What about those crystal light packets that you add to water?



I drink crystal light, don't see it as any worse than diet soda or something similiar.


----------



## Cindy007 (Jan 21, 2010)

For the most part, I only drink water, but when I really feel like "treating" myself, I go for these:

Propel (Only PWO)
Diet Nestea
Diet Arizona
Crystal Light
Koolaid (sweetened with Splenda)
SF Redbull (only if clubbing)

Basically I'll try anything with under 2 grams of net carbs per serving. Now perhaps you might want to stay away from these if competing, but if you're as strict as myself when it comes to diet, you gotta live a little


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2010)

Diet pop! LOL In the south, it's COKE, period. It doesn't matter if it's actually coca-cola or not. If it fizzes, it's effin' coke!

But, werd! As long as it's sweetened with a sugar substitute, you're fine. Otherwise, it's best to stick with H2O. Fructose is still sugar and high in calories. But, a once a week cheater isn't going to hold you back much at all. It may even help you stay on track if you know that you'll be able to reward yourself once in a while with a cheater, as long as it is only once a week and not any more often.


----------

